# Cholla's cute new habit *pictures*



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

It doesn't look so comfortable to me, but the past couple days, Cholla has been getting into this position & then falling asleep. 








It's like he started to climb over my arm & was just too tired to finish. :lol: 








I love warm hedgie tummy on my arm.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

That is just too adorable! Those little feet; I just love them. What a little doll!!!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Cute  Look at that little hedgie butt :lol:


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Aww, that's a cute little arm warmer you got there.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

:lol:
Silly Cholla 
That is so cute ^-^


----------



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

Bwahaha! Cholla is so silly! I like warm fuzzy hedgie tummies too.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

I bet your arm is nice and toasty lately! That is so adorable, seriously adorable! :mrgreen:


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Awwwww! Thanks guys! I think he's adorable too, but I'm a bit partial. 


LarryT said:


> Cute  Look at that little hedgie butt :lol:


And I had such a good view of that cute little butt! Sticking up in the air. All I could do not to laugh & disturb him. Had to "loud whisper" to my husband to come look how cute he was.

And you know what they say..."Warm arm, warm heart." :lol:


----------



## Sela (Apr 10, 2010)

Way too cute. Cholla seems to like flopping on you. <3


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Awww, so cute.


----------



## Hedgelicious (Aug 5, 2010)

that is so adorable! My hedgie is a cuddler but insists on hiding under his blanket and I can't see his face


----------



## ProjectParanoia (Jan 27, 2010)

That's so cute that I might just kidnap her ;D (just kidding).
Delia falls asleep on my neck using my hair as a blanket. It gets uncomfortable but I just can't get myself to move her!


----------

